
China due to introduce face scans for mobile users - reddotX
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-50587098
======
badrabbit
Yeah..if it can be abused,it will be abused. Condolences to any Chinese users.
Makes me appreciate what little freedom I have.

